# Permanent Beak Damage



## Gassy (Jul 26, 2019)

My English budgie, DinBird, has dried blood on his beak. How to remove dried blood ?









Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This looks very serious, how long has it been like this, from what I can see it looks as if part of the beak is destroyed and has been bleeding, is that actually the case or is it just they way the video is appearing? I also see a white line at the base of the cere, could be mites or just dry flaky skin. This bird needs to be seen by an avian vet immediately to access the condition of the beak if there is in fact destruction to it, do you need help locating one?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*That bird has a VERY bad case of scaly mites that have almost DESTROYED this poor bird's beak!
How could you have let it get to this point? 
How long have you had this bird?
I feel so sorry for that budgie and its pain and suffering.

You need to get the budgie to an Avian Vet and have it treated immediately with ivermectin or Scatt for birds Spot on Treatment.
Do NOT try "at-home" remedies or Mite Spray. Mite spray is dangerous and the other "remedies" are anecdotal and generally do not work.
This condition is way too far advanced and needs professional intervention if there is any hope for the budgie.*









Avian Veterinary Bird Clinics in Malaysia - Bird Watching Asia


This list of Avian Veterinary and Bird Clinics in Malaysia for anyone who wants to know where they can send sick or rescued birds.




birdwatching.asia





*Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
*


----------



## Gassy (Jul 26, 2019)

Wrong diagnosis. I said it’s dried blood, not mites damage.
Please let me know how to remove dried blood on his beak.
Thank you in advance


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It does NOT look at all like dried blood. Sorry. 

Please, post a full-sized close up of the beak.

If it is dried blood -- what caused it?*


----------



## Gassy (Jul 26, 2019)

I suspected a shrew which got inside the house. 








Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com




.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh my gracious!! You definitely need to take your budgie to an Avian Vet to see how badly the beak is damaged.
You can try gently wiping the beak with a cotton ball soaked in a sterile saline solution but please get the budgie to the vet.*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Oh my gracious!! You definitely need to take your budgie to an Avian Vet to see how badly the beak is damaged.
> You can try gently wiping the beak with a cotton ball soaked in a sterile saline solution but please get the budgie to the vet.*


Agree. 
your bird needs a vet as soon as possible.


----------



## Gassy (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank you for the advice & tips to clean the blood


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please be sure to update us on DinBird's condition when you have seen the Avian Vet.

Sending healing energy for a full and speedy recovery for your little fellow.*


----------



## Gassy (Jul 26, 2019)

DinBird was bitten by a shrew in January 2022.
After 4.5 months, his upper beak never grows back. I think it’s permanent damage.

Take a look at his upper beak. Can it grow back to normal ?


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I can't answer your question, but how on earth does a shrew manage to get close enough to a budgie to bite off it's beak?!


----------



## Gassy (Jul 26, 2019)

ChickWas said:


> I can't answer your question, but how on earth does a shrew manage to get close enough to a budgie to bite off it's beak?!


Asked the shrew. It came inside the house. Shredded the newspaper through the bottom grate. DinBird was inquisitive about the noises made by the shrew, shredding the newspaper. The shrew bit his upper beak through the bars at the bottom grate. I was not there to see it. So it happened.


----------



## Budgie.Lover (7 mo ago)

It looks like a pretty big chunk was taken off. I’m sorry to say but it won’t return to its normal form.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*This was discussed back in January.
Did you ever take the budgie to the Avian Vet as advised?
The beak is never going to regenerate.

How does the bird manage to eat?*


----------



## Gassy (Jul 26, 2019)

FaeryBee said:


> *This was discussed back in January.
> Did you ever take the budgie to the Avian Vet as advised?
> The beak is never going to regenerate.
> 
> How does the bird manage to eat?*


No. Too much stress for DinBird at that time. Moreover, it was Chinese New Year season. By the time festive season was over, I noticed DinBird fared very well, independently. So vet visit didn’t happened.

DinBird able to crack seeds & eat food properly since January. He can eat grated carrots with hulled millet seeds in addition to seeds. I observe him at close range. So I am happy DinBird is independent, no need to spoon feed.

DinBird comes out to play with me as I serenade him with songs I sing to him. He is tamed, step-up upon cue.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad he is able to eat and is independent.
Try adding additional vegetables to his diet.*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*


----------

